# Moss ID



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I got a small sample of this moss, but I was just curious if anyone knew what it was.

Here's what the growth pattern looks like










So, does anyone know what type of moss this might be? I really like how it grows so neatly, and my sample is so small that I can't make a good comparison to any pictures online.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you take a closeup of a frond?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, I just took out a frond and took a close up










I thought it looked similar to Taiwan moss, but I've never seen Taiwan moss grown out on driftwood like the picture above. Singapore moss also seems like a likely ID too, but I'm a complete newbie when it comes to mosses


----------

